# Purchase a chinchilla



## alex_ornelas (Jan 5, 2015)

Anyone know a good place to buy a chinchilla


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 5, 2015)

My chinchillas came from Dixie Jones in Riverside CA. She's bred them for many years, has a large variety and is well known in the chinchilla breeding circle.
These last few years I believe she's slowed down a bit (in regards to breeding) but she's the one I'd recommend. 
Tell her "Jojo" the white mosaic, referred you


----------



## alex_ornelas (Jan 5, 2015)

Do you have contact info. And do they ship because I'm over by sf


----------



## alex_ornelas (Jan 5, 2015)

And thanks by the way


----------

